# jar File in Eclipse einbinden



## pinkman1999 (30. Nov 2004)

Hallo,

habe zum ersten Mal "Kontakt" mit einer *.jar-File. Soll ein Programm sein. Würde das gerne mit Eclipse laufen lassen, aber wie hole ich mir den Inhalt der Datei in meine Eclipse-Umgebung???


Danke schon mal!!!


----------



## bygones (30. Nov 2004)

wenn du das programm an sich nutzen wills (d.h. die Klassen anschauen, ändern usw) - dann entpacken und die Klassen als neues Projekt anlegen

Wenn es eine lib für ein bestehendes Programm ist, dann in den Build Path des Projekts einfügen


----------



## Guest (14. Dez 2004)

Hallo!

Hänge mich hier einfach mal an. Mein Problem ist, wie ich ein Jar File erzeugen kann, in dem auch externe Jar Files, die ich unter benötigte Libraries eingebunden habe, drin sind. Also z.B. dass der Mysql Treiber (Jar File) auch mit eingebunden wird. In Eclipse läuft mein Programm nur scheint dann ein Jar File zu fehlen, nachdem ich es exportiert habe! Kann mir jemand helfen?


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## bygones (14. Dez 2004)

man kann kein jar im jar haben - das klappt nicht...

also entweder seperat halten oder das eine jar entpacken und als Klassen in das eigene jar reinhauen


----------



## DaRolla (19. Jan 2005)

wenn man jars im jars haben will, muss man das war nennen, also web archive, so fordert das der tomcat


----------

